# My Cockatiel got a lump



## Hyper02 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello all

My Cockatiel got a lump on the top of his right foot i'v made a appointment for him to been see tomorrow at 12 it dont seem to be hurting him as he still cliams up and down the cage and walks around on the bottem.

But i was just wondering if any one mite no what it may be i'v added a picture dont no if you can tell what it is from the picture. He have had it a little over a week and i was hoping it'll go down but it havent







Thanks All


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It looks like he might have gout. Your vet can run some tests to look at the uric acid levels in the body. If gout it is treatable. Many times this can occur from diets that are high in proteins.


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Poor chap 
Hopefully the vet will sort him out. Good luck tomorrow x


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hope he gets better soon :flowers: Welcome to the forum and please keep us informed how he is doing


----------



## Hyper02 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the help and reply's and thanks for the wecome 

Just one more thing

i can't get a picture of it because he keeps moving :blink: but on the back on the lump there like a black spot i'd say its about 3-4mm circle with yellow tint round it will this still suggest its gout i'm off to the vets soon i got to be there for 12 but im a bit scared as it what it mind be 

Thanks for the help


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If it looks like this (pix below) it could also be bumblefoot, which the most common cause id a vitamin A defeciency.


----------



## Hyper02 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replys i took him to the vets and think seem to think it started as a groth but got infected it dont look nice she popped it a little and there was blood everywhere but see give me baytril to put in his water 1ml for a week and i need to take him back up in a week as he mite have to have a little op to cut the loose skin off 

Thanks for the help


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It sounds like the foot had an abcess. Did the vet have an idea of the cause of it?


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay... keep us updated.


----------



## Hyper02 (Mar 3, 2011)

srtiels said:


> It sounds like the foot had an abcess. Did the vet have an idea of the cause of it?


she didnt say but i'd like to no that too so i will ask next week she just said it look like it started as a growth and got infected at some point but that was it


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If an abcess and infection it could be from the type of perches used. The sandpaper and cement perches, or type designed for grooming nails are the worst. The best choices are tree branches that vary in thickness or dowels that are 2/4" or rounder.

The other cause could be a diet that is low in Vit A.


----------



## Hyper02 (Mar 3, 2011)

srtiels said:


> If an abcess and infection it could be from the type of perches used. The sandpaper and cement perches, or type designed for grooming nails are the worst. The best choices are tree branches that vary in thickness or dowels that are 2/4" or rounder.
> 
> The other cause could be a diet that is low in Vit A.


i didnt no that i got 2 cement perches in his cage.

About the tree branches is that from a pet shop or off a tree from out side if from out side can it be off any tree. And what types of food will have lots of Vit A in i give him lots of fruit everyday 

thanks again


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Branches from fruit trees are fine. Or you can get branches from the petshop.

As to foods/veggies (they don't eat much fruit) you can go to the USDA site: http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/ Click on Nutrient Lists. Scroll down to Vit A to Beta-carotene (ewhich is the natural form of A)


----------



## Hyper02 (Mar 3, 2011)

hi my cockatiel got to go back to the vet tomorrow for a check to see if he has to have a op  if he has to have a op do they put him out i'm guessing they do but that scares me a bit as hes about 10 years old the lump has gone down a bit but its still there so i'm hoping it will be ok


----------



## Hyper02 (Mar 3, 2011)

my cockatiel has just come home from going to the vet at 12 they put him out and done the op and removed the lump i'v not really seen what it looks like as hes resting and i dont what to get him going. as for the lump they said they dont think it any think to wait about but ask me if i want it sent away for £60 but i'v not have the money after paying the vet today.

so every think for now is fine  i got to give him a drop of Metacam it says its for cats but the vet said just a drop in his mouth will help him with the pain

thanks for you all give me


----------



## kat (Jul 7, 2009)

Glad to hear its not to serious. One of my birds had a growth like that on her toe and they tried antibiotics and it didnt go down so the vet had to remove part of her toe and when they examined it they said it was cancer. But i havent seen any other signs of it since and that was in july of 09. *knock on wood*


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Glad he made it through the operation ok, hope he recovers fast and that it doesn't come back!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im so glad too


----------



## missprice (Mar 11, 2011)

aww good to hear its getting better


----------



## Hyper02 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi 

yeh hes doing good at the moment he dont move about much at the moment but he is starting to move a bit more i got to keep a eye on him as he keeps biting his foot i think he mite be trying to clean it but about 3 days ago it started to bleed a little so now when he gos for his foot i say no and he stops i'll do it till the stitches has gone.

But hes not been to his food or water so i been taking it to him but yesterday he went down to his food and water  so i'm happy 

thanks for all the well wishes


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad he is doing much better


----------

